# Navarre pier



## Dlong07 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey guys heading to Navarre pier tomorrow seeing if anyone has been out their and what's been running.


----------



## Tom-TN (May 3, 2013)

I spent the day on the pier. The morning was better then the windy afternoon. I saw 20-30 sheephead, maybe 15 spanish mackerel, and a rabbit fish caught. Also saw a couple sharks get hooked up too. I myself, caught 5 spanish and maybe 20 squid. Didn't see any cobia or kings today. Heard a report that Pensacola caught a cobia today.....


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Tom-tn's report is right on. I was out there myself from daybreak til 3:30 and only caught 2 Spanish. I spent most of the day king fishing but unfortunately never seen one. Going back Wednesday and hope it will be a better day.


----------



## Tom-TN (May 3, 2013)

Just finished day 2. Lots of spanish again first thing in the morning. Also a couple sheephead and sharks. My brother caught a 16# king on a Gotcha today. There were baitfish everywhere all day long. Maybe with the SE winds and pre front conditions tomorrow, the kings will come in chasing baitfish......


----------

